# What are you riding this winter



## tracker14 (Jun 1, 2007)

Hey guys let see your winter rides!


----------



## grouly925 (Dec 6, 2006)

Here's my '03 F7. She's got a lot of miles on her, but still in pretty good condition. Out of order right now for a top end rebuild, but should be good as new when that is done.


----------



## SalmonBum (Feb 28, 2001)

Here is my XP Renegade and buddy Lumps Dragon Switchback in Da U.P.


----------



## mancelona_hunter (Feb 23, 2009)

Nice sleds!


----------



## tracker14 (Jun 1, 2007)

I'm a hug fan of the f-series and the rev ski-doo's. I'm hoping maybe next year on picking up another sled. I'm stuck inbetween a f7 and a mxz600 rev.


----------



## Kurto_15 (Jul 20, 2008)

Here's my mxz 600.


----------



## cmpdad (Jan 4, 2006)

The wife!:lol:


----------



## Michael Wagner (Jul 17, 2007)

The wife and I on our "03" Skidoo MXZ 600`s over 5,000 very happy miles :evil:


*IMG_1424*

Click on image​


----------



## donahue5668 (Sep 25, 2007)

94 xlt special


----------



## SalmonBum (Feb 28, 2001)

tracker14 said:


> I'm a hug fan of the f-series and the rev ski-doo's. I'm hoping maybe next year on picking up another sled. I'm stuck inbetween a f7 and a mxz600 rev.


I'm trying to get my 'ol lady to let me sell her '07 REV and get her an XP TNT, but she ain't going for it. She loves her REV. I know if I get her to ride mine it woudl seal the deal, which she knows that if she gets on it she'll want one. That being said, I can't get her to ride the XP..... she's too smart and knows it will cost money (for her new XP .


This new XP ride is unreal. I never thought that they could make it ride better than a REV, but they did. I actually rode an '08 XP this weekend and tee '09 with the new updated rear arm rides wayyyyyy better.


----------



## tracker14 (Jun 1, 2007)

Some really nice pics lets keep em coming!


----------



## SalmonBum (Feb 28, 2001)

Buddy paul getting some Air...... 440 race Chassis with a 800 Mod Motor extended to a 136" 1.5" track
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W7xs...e.com/my_videos_edit2&feature=player_embedded


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

The sled I bought at the end of Jan. 2009 2001 zr 600. 


http://s576.photobucket.com/albums/ss205/jaredj_2009/


----------



## PA BUCK 2 (Oct 17, 2006)

No pics handy- but I have an 99 mxz 600 (yellow- has a 02 suspension in it) and a 02 MXZX 800 (Black). Getting a little long in the tooth-but still fun to ride.


----------



## tracker14 (Jun 1, 2007)

With this weather I'll probably see a jet ski posted soon!:lol:


----------



## SalmonBum (Feb 28, 2001)

Up in Da UP they got snow last nite.... Lots of it. Heading up in a few hrs .

Just clutched my XP and put on the "Thing"..... We'll she how she runs :coolgleam


----------

